# Effexor helped anyone?



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone had good results taking effexor for any IBS symptoms, maybe like gas, pressure, bloating, constipation or even anxiety?


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I found it had some benefit for me. I am IBS-D. It helped with my pain and anxiety and to a small extent, my urgency. However, the side effects were terrible considering the de minimis improvement I had from it. Be sure if you embark on the Effexor road to read up on the discontinuation syndrome. It is pure hell. If you want details, I'd gladly provide you with them, but I don't want to scare you unduly. I always think making a decision about a med is very personal and ultimately should be yours and yours alone.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I honestly don't think it does... I have severe IBS-D and have been prescribed Effexor for reasons other than that, and I don't find it does anything. It does depend on the dosage however, but be careful because Effexor is VERY hard to get off of and does turn your stomach if you miss a day.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Effexor helped my anxiety but it didn't have much effect on my IBS-D. I 've been on it for a couple years now and I'm thinking of stopping as I have gained a lot of weight while on it and I have a few other side effects.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you get those weird "brain zaps" for lack of a better description? And the feeling like when you turned your head too fast, your brain had to shudder to catch up with your face? I know that's an odd characterization, but that stuff continued for me for quite some time after quitting Effexor. Nasty stuff! I took it for almost 2 years. Also had about 10 pounds of weight gain. Consolation: Once you go off of it the weight drops quickly (IBS-D probably helps that to some extent...)


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I ran out of mine and had a doc appointment in a week or two so I figured I'll just wait until then. Big mistake I got so sick...dizzy/shakey out of it kind of feeling. My doc told me I should have called her and she would have called in a prescription she said it's one of those meds that can't be stopped cold turkey you need to be weaned off it. She said those weird feelings were discontinuation syndrome. I just know Effexor didn't help me much. Lexapro is great for me but I gained weight with it, and wellbutrin is good too.


----------



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate all your feedback. It seems pretty consistent with the effects of missing a dose or coming off it. I'm notorius for forgetting to take my meds and very inconsistent. Overall, my gut feeling (excuse the pun) is not to take the Effexor. It is a very personal decision and I find myself leaning more towards Cymbalta. I somehow just have a better feeling about Cymbalta overall, even though I still get anxious taking meds.Its crazy, all meds have the side-effect of abdominal pain and usually diarrhea and/or constipation, which may not effect everyone, but effects us more because its our "weakest link". It's like the side effects increase the problem we're trying to treat. Its so frustrating.


----------

